

New Prenda Argument: Judge Wright's Order Is Irrelevant Because of Gay Marriage - faithful_droog
http://www.popehat.com/2013/05/09/hilarious-new-team-prenda-argument-judge-wrights-order-is-irrelevant-because-of-gay-marriage/

======
jpdoctor
I can't believe I am regularly reading popehat for the blow-by-blow on this.
Frankly, it's a soap opera and has little to no bearing on my own life.

And yet I can't wait for the next episode.

